# Preach with authority, Mohler tells grads



## Ivan (Dec 22, 2008)

Baptist Press - Preach with authority, Mohler tells grads - News with a Christian Perspective


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Dec 22, 2008)

Amen, amen and amen. Oh, and did I say "amen"?


----------



## KMK (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't open it!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

Amen indeed.


----------

